# Putting your bike on your car without a rack



## Illyaf (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok well im going to get a new bike soon, and i was wondering how can i put it on my car with out using a rack ?


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

you might as well just key your car while you're at it.


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

I have an integra and i flip the seats down that throw it in the back.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Put it in the back. Remove the wheels and seat if you need to.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Illyaf said:


> Ok well im going to get a new bike soon, and i was wondering how can i put it on my car with out using a rack ?


A whole lot of bungie cords and rope.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

You would seriously damage your roof even if you put towels under the bike.

By taking wheels off, I put my Heckler in the back seat of a Ford Focus. Just use towels or tarp to keep oil/dirt from soiling the upholstery. Otherwise, just buy a $60 trunk mount that can hold 2-3 bikes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

perttime said:


> Put it in the back. Remove the wheels and seat if you need to.


Yup... that's how my bike travels inside my VW Golf MKII... Actually, perfect shuttle for two riders, two bikes and gear.

My bike in the back seat, the other resting on the space between front and back seats. Wheels in the trunk and gear all over the place... 

Use some blankets to cover the seats or your wife will piss at you.

I actually like it, does not affect fuel economy, you'll never total your bike when entering a garage and as long as you keep the car closed, they're safe from thieves.... oh, and you'll not get your rack robbed either!


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Ride it home.


----------



## potato (Mar 13, 2007)

cut some holes in your car for the pedals and handlebars.


----------



## mrsalty (Feb 7, 2006)

Illyaf said:


> Ok well im going to get a new bike soon, and i was wondering how can i put it on my car with out using a rack ?


convenience cost money..............
but I have seen some pretty cheap racks.
I would strongly advise against Macguyver'ing outside the vehicle.
PITA, and prone to catastrophic consequences IF something goes terribly wrong.


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy some training wheels and a rope. Tow it home.


----------

